# A Little self-promotion



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope no one minds I put this on. My first year as a grad student I had a project to work on concerning Connecticut's monuments to the Civil War around the Capitol building in Hartford. That was last fall; it took a while but they were finally put on the web. 
A Monument Memorializes the Fallen | ConnecticutHistory.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2014)

That's awesome, well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 19, 2014)

I know one of the greatest historians in the future is here

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2014)

Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, that means a lot. Shinpachi, it's going to be a little bit, but that's what I'm aiming for!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2014)

Congratulations sir!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2014)

Excellent!!!! You should be proud of your work!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Sep 23, 2014)

Great job mate!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2014)

Very well done!! Great composition and not heavy on words - allows the reader to follow the history easily without getting bored. Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2014)

Bl**dy well done mate, top job!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Very well done!! Great composition and not heavy on words - allows the reader to follow the history easily without getting bored. Excellent!



Thanks! They're hammering that into me at grad school since I'm aiming for a career in museum work. I'm glad to see it sticking. 

Thanks guys, this means a lot!


----------

